# The Bell at St George, Bristol, September 2010



## Landie_Man (Sep 18, 2010)

I had always wanted to do a pub! Sadly this one is absolutley FUBAR! Hardly any info on it, but judging by some of the expiry dates its about 2008 sometime. Place is torn apart, but has something about it.

This is the last report before my tripod was terminally injured by my girlfreind who knocked it onto its side while it was open and subsequently tripped and fell onto it, so my next few reports might be a bit wonky! Good job I love her huh!

Onto the pics.


























And Finally....

....











More at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157624857037767/


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 18, 2010)

Landie_Man said:


> Place is torn apart, but has something about it.


I have to admit that although I love natural decay, I can't stand trashed places, but there is something about it. Looks as though it was quite a funky place at one time. 
Love your 4th pic with the exhibition poster in. And those spooky graf faces. Neat.


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2010)

Nah it was never funky... it was just well used as a TAA space last year.

http://bristol.indymedia.org/article/691263


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 18, 2010)

Any info on it Krela? When did it shut? what happened there? Im told a stabbing happened there.


----------



## krela (Sep 18, 2010)

Landie_Man said:


> Any info on it Krela? When did it shut? what happened there? Im told a stabbing happened there.



I certainly never heard of any stabbing! It was just a shitty residential pub which shut down for the same reason most other shitty local pubs shut down... cheap supermarket alcohol.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 18, 2010)

Just checked out your link, Krela. Cool. That's why it's got something about it.


----------



## spungletrumpet (Sep 19, 2010)

krela said:


> Nah it was never funky...



True.
It was one of my local watering holes for a bit.. The community lost very little with the demise of The Bell..


----------

